# 85 Toyota Corona Wagon



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This replica is a tribute to my fathers' last car. My mother was upset we had to sell it after he died, so i built it in 1/25 scale. Starting with the rare and venerable Corona HT 2000 sedan, i hacked the roof and rear off it and built up the wagon body. i filled and built up the interior as well and painted it in some spare paint i had when i repaired the real car (so identical colour!)


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Finished pictures


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome job.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A wonderful tribute!

With a local car wash like that no wonder the car was kept so clean.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i've finally got an update for this thread. With my new 3D printer, i made some more correct looking steelie rims for my Dad's Toyota Corona to replace the upmarket alloys of the kit's rims. They were designed in Fusion 360 and printed on my Flashforge printer. The first few tests had very weak centers, so i had to redesign it a few times.




























and some 'beauty shots' to show it in it's glory





































Toyota Corona by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nicely done conversion!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty cool


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Another Update.
I bought a resin SLA printer (Creality LD-002R) and re-printed the rims. they came up awesome and look almost like kit parts. i painted them with tamiya TS-30 Silver leaf.
DSCF9072 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Compare old to new:
DSCF9073 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9075 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9076 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Dude!!!

That is EPIC!!! Not only did you wagonize it, you got it some steelies too!! No wonder it's drippin' in ladies! 

Seriously good work, as that took some cajones to undertake that much conversion work. 

Be proud; a great tribute to the forgotten people haulers most of us knew! Congrats on a great build!


----------

